

Why is it so hard to find good Java developers? - davidst
http://jaxenter.com/why-is-it-so-hard-to-find-good-java-developers-50787.html

======
PaulHoule
I don't know if Java is any different from any other language; or rather,
because it is so mainstream it is probably representative of the mainstream.

If your language is outright obsolete, like COBOL or Cold Fusion, you've got
one problem. If the language is somebody's science project (i.e. Scala,
Haskell) you have a different problem. (i.e. developers who think business
value has something to do with finding the slowest possible way to compute the
Fibonacci sequence)

With Java I think it's not too different from PHP, .NET or any other
commercially successful language.

